# To address once and for all the arguement between Kelly Worden and myself...



## Cruentus (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like to address the disgusting and unprofessional argument that I recently participated in with Kelly Worden. Hopefully, this will put the matter to rest as far as most of us are concerned. In the midst of an argument, I think many of us lost sight of what matters. It has been great to spend time with my family and business, away from conflict and scrutiny, to think about what is really important.

Seniority, titles, athleticism, and skill against skill do not matter. If these or similar incidentals are our focus, then weve lost the bigger picture, and ultimately ourselves.

We train not to bring each other down.  We train to save and improve lives.

In the future I aim to ask myself if my actions will help to save or improve lives, or if it will blur that goal. I will act according to these standards. I hope that some of you can ask yourselves these same questions, and come to similar conclusions.

As far as combat arts go, I will mostly be focusing on my own personal training and development. Fortunately, for the past 20 plus years I have continuously trained with high caliber instructors.  I also started young enough to build good habits. I can be thankful that when I am in my 50s, Ill be able to look back and smile with satisfaction and content at a quality 45 plus years of training.

I am not going to be spending much time with arguments about things that shouldnt matter. I will be training, and teaching mostly small private programs with a results based student focused approach, giving something of value to someone that could possibly save a life.

I am thankful for what I have, and I am happy to be returning to what is really important. I hope that you all can do the same.

Yours,

Paul Janulis


----------



## Loki (Sep 2, 2005)

Uh... did I miss anything?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 2, 2005)

No.


----------



## Loki (Sep 2, 2005)

Good!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 2, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Uh... did I miss anything?



Nothing important!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2005)

Let's keep moving forward!


----------



## rutherford (Sep 2, 2005)

So, did Kelly accept?

It should have been none of my business, but was made so and you lost your mod powers over it.  I'm left with gossip.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> So, did Kelly accept?
> 
> It should have been none of my business, but was made so and you lost your mod powers over it.  I'm left with gossip.



Rutherford,

I appreciate your concern. 

Mr. Worden is not really in the position to accept or decline any sort of apology or statement from me at this point. What is more important here is that all parties move forward in a positive direction. I hope that everyone agrees and decides to do this, but I can only control my own actions.

As to my mod powers; the decision for me to resign was really the best decision for all parties. I have a very gruelling schedule for the next 6 months, so this is a welcomed break.

My phone line and E-mail is always open for anyone who needs to talk, and time permitting I will answer any questions that I can. I only offer this to help prevent any additional "forum spam" on the subject.

Paul


----------



## Gemini (Sep 3, 2005)

Paul,
 All I can say is, glad you're back in whatever form that may be. You have passion and that's a wonderful thing. However, controlling it can sometimes be difficult. Happens to us all. The flip side is to become a dried out shell full of old rhetoric and past stories and I know many of them. Personally, I'll take passion and the difficulties it occasionally brings as we learn to grow and improve. You have, more than once shown the capacity to learn from your mistakes. Not everyone does.

  Regards,

  Don


(Now hurry up and find out about my damn sword)


----------



## Knarfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Paul,
I don't know what the argument between Datu Warden & you is about. I did read some of the post & obviously you were very angry. None of this is any of my bussiness but, I just would like to say that I have been & still am a fan of yours. You have responded to me a few times & you were always very nice to me & fair (that goes for all of the martial talk mods). I myself have made plenty of mistakes on the board. I feel fortunate that I have been given a second chance on martial talk. From where I sit I think that you contribute alot to MT & MA in general but, we are all human & we all make mistakes. I have learned alot from you through your post. I think that you are a person of character & honesty. Somtimes our emotions get the best of us, don't sweat it. 

Regards
Frank


----------

